# A question that's driving me nuts.



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all. I'm new here and hope I'm in the right place to ask a question. In the front window (windshield?) of everything from fishing boats to cruise ships is a circular object about 12 to 14 inches in diameter with a disk inside the circle.
What the heck is that thing? I've been trying to find out for years and no one
that I know, knows.

Thanks in advance if you can give me the answer. If you don't know, join the club.

Dorkspawn


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

It spins, when switched on, and throws water, rain or spray, off. Usually called a "Clear View Screen".


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Dorkspawn, welcome onboard.
As is usually the case on Ships Nostalgia, another member has the answer to a question in short order.
Enjoy our forums and galleries and join in the discussions.

Bruce


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

If you spit at it, the spit just disappears like magic - if it's turned on that is! Little things amuse little minds (like mine). Probably not a good thing to do during a bird flu' epidemic.

John T.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Dorkspawn, welcome from the East Yorkshire contingent of SN, enjoy your stay with us and I'm sure anymore questions you have one of our members will be able to answer
Steve W


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Dorkspawn and welcome from a member in the south of England. Bon voyage.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Apparenly during the filming of the David Lean film "Ryan's Daughter" the camera man was having all sorts of problems keeping rain off his lens until someone remembered the Kent "Clear View Screen" - problem solved.


----------



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I'll be dang. Thanks so much for the answer and the warm welcome. Actually, I thought Chouan was pulling my leg, so I googled it and that's exactly what it is! After all this time searching and the answer was more improbable than I would have even guessed.

Thanks again everyone for your time.

Dorkspawn


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Dorkspawn
Here's one to remind you
http://www.boatnerd.com/news/newpictures03/June-24-2003-(14)-Helena-Ol.jpg
They even fitted them to the trains an Southend Pier
http://www.greywall.demon.co.uk/rail/spr.html

Steve


----------



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I don't mind seeing one of those things now. It used to aggravate me to no end to see one and not know what it was.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

I like turning it on when a fly lands on it.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you have an evil streak, tunatownshipwreck.suppose you used to cut earwigs in half and pull the legs off spiders as a kid, not to mention pulling girls pig tales?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Now thereby hangs a _tail..... _(Jester)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

no no...i shall restrain myself and not make a comment on this one...LOL


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> you have an evil streak, tunatownshipwreck.suppose you used to cut earwigs in half and pull the legs off spiders as a kid, not to mention pulling girls pig tales?


None of that, I just like to get flies dizzy. That way I can relate with them better.(Frogger)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pigtails*



nhp651 said:


> you have an evil streak, tunatownshipwreck.suppose you used to cut earwigs in half and pull the legs off spiders as a kid, not to mention pulling girls pig tales?


I used to have a girl with long hair sit in front of me in school when i was a wee boy. Used to love dipping her hair in the inkwell (Jester)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

billyboy said:


> I used to have a girl with long hair sit in front of me in school when i was a wee boy. Used to love dipping her hair in the inkwell (Jester)


They didn't trust us with inkwells in my school...or was it just me?


----------



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

So... this thread has taken an unexpected turn.  

I just read in these forums that the Cutty Sark had burned. Hadn't heard a thing about it till today. Sad indeed. I'm a ship modeller and I built one of her
about 25 years ago. She's about thirty inches tall. Still proudly displayed in my living room.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Take a picture of it and post it for all of us to see,many modelers do,check out the gallery. And welcome to the site.
John


----------



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks John. I'd really like to do that, but I've never tried to post a photo. I tried e-mailing one one time, but it was over 2 mb. I don't know how to make 'em smaller. Tips?


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

*How did you get that username ?*

Sorry Dorkspawn, but I had to ask.


----------



## Dorkspawn (Aug 7, 2007)

John Rogers, I figured out how to post a photo of my ship. It's in the gallery under Model Ships, Cutty Sark.

John Crossland, I used to do a little on-line gaming back a few years ago. I tried to use the username "Darkspawn" because it was all dark and scary and stuff, but it was already taken. So just for kicks, I entered "Dorkspawn" and it took it. I've since used it on many websites and it's never been taken.


----------



## anthony lear (Mar 18, 2006)

I remember being on the bridge of the Orontes when the second mate was showing off to a family who were passengers. "This he said is the clear view screen" and demonstrated it. Then turned to a boy of about 12,- whose older sister he had his eye on - and said. " wouldn't it be a great idea to fix these into cars?" 
"No not really" said the spotty youth and ruined the seconds day


----------



## John-M (Jun 7, 2006)

View through clear view screen during storm attached.

John M


----------

